# Removing Wallpaper Paste



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://www.zinsser.com/product_detail.asp?productid=17


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

absolutely - dif with some hot water and a medium steel wool or scotch brite pad works wonders. When you think you got it all, do it again and be sure to rinse it VERY well. If there is ANY residue the water based paint or primer will reactivate the glue and make a mess.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Also after you think you have all the paste removed, prime with this or an oil based primer before painting.


----------



## Bliss7777 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks to both of you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## hammertime09 (Aug 5, 2009)

if its old wallpaper (over 20 years) the odds of it coming off are slim. the glue used in old wallpaper was never designed to come off, so there's really no way to reactivate it. if dif doesnt work, your next step would be to plaster the whole wall, or rip the sheet rock off and put up new sheetrock


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hammertime09 said:


> if its old wallpaper (over 20 years) the odds of it coming off are slim. the glue used in old wallpaper was never designed to come off, so there's really no way to reactivate it. if dif doesnt work, your next step would be to plaster the whole wall, or rip the sheet rock off and put up new sheetrock


 
Not true at all. I have removed thousands of rolls of old paper and PASTE. It is true that 40 or 50 years ago they used animal GLUES that are absolutly harder to remove but they will come off.

http://www.safeandsimple.com/


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Yes you can remove it as Chris said. I followed his advise and removed 96 years worth of painted wallpaper. You can do it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ironserpant says"but yes wallpapers are not a good idea anymore.":huh:

and why not??


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

I think most people (I was one too) think of the dreaded removal process and usually if it's being removed it's outdated and everyone is sick of it. Wallpaper is really beautiful and adds so many more choices for a room. 

Actually from what I've experienced and read, the older glue is easier to remove; especially the really old glue as it is usually wheat based so vinegar and water remove it easily.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

saggdevil said:


> I think most people (I was one too) think of the dreaded removal process and usually if it's being removed it's outdated and everyone is sick of it. Wallpaper is really beautiful and adds so many more choices for a room.
> 
> Actually from what I've experienced and read, the older glue is easier to remove; especially the really old glue as it is usually wheat based so vinegar and water remove it easily.


 :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## hammertime09 (Aug 5, 2009)

saggdevil said:


> I think most people (I was one too) think of the dreaded removal process and usually if it's being removed it's outdated and everyone is sick of it. Wallpaper is really beautiful and adds so many more choices for a room.
> 
> Actually from what I've experienced and read, the older glue is easier to remove; especially the really old glue as it is usually wheat based so vinegar and water remove it easily.


 yeah im sure you have alot of "experience". i'm not even going to waste my time on this thread anymore. i'll leave this to the "professional wallpaperer" :laughing:


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

You were talking to one, his name is Chris. :laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

hammertime09 said:


> yeah im sure you have alot of "experience". i'm not even going to waste my time on this thread anymore. i'll leave this to the "professional wallpaperer" :laughing:


Probably best.:whistling2:


----------

